# 95 - Rebuild auto-locking hubs?



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

Apparently mine are shot. The dealer says that the front differential is working but the wheels aren't turning when it's on the hoist.

My manual says to check brake A and brake B for a wear limit, and if below, then replace. From the diagram it looks like a matter of removing the 6 bolts, pulling the hub, then the snap ring and brake B. From there I should be able to replace the brake pieces and put it back together.

So, I can pull the hubs off, make sure nothing important is wrecked, and then order the replacement parts if indeed the brake parts are worn down.

What kind of grease do I use in there?
Anything I should watch out for?
Should I just try to find a set of used hubs?
Should I just put on a set of manual locking hubs? If so, does anyone know of a good place to get them in Canada?

thanks,
Marcel


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1) Wheel bearing grease
2) Make sure the brake assy. is seated on the splines before installing the snap ring. 
3) Used hubs are an option, but all used parts have a risk factor about them.
4) If you prefer a set of locking hubs over the auto-hubs, that's an option, as well. I would recommend WARN hubs. Check their website for a dealer near you.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Get some Warn hubs and never have a problem again! They work excellent.


----------



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

88pathoffroad said:


> Get some Warn hubs and never have a problem again! They work excellent.


Thanks, that is exactly what I did! The internals for the auto-hubs would have been ~$160 and the Warn hubs were available from a dealer in the city I was travelling to this past weekend for $200. I will be putting them on next weekend. mmmm, shiny!

cheers,
marcel


----------

